# You: 1 Anxiety/Panic/DP: 0



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

I thought I would start a thread about pwning DP, panic, or anxiety! I thought it'd be fun for you guys to write down a moment you had either today or some time that you remember recently where you really got on top of your issues, follow it with "me:1 anxiety (or) DP (or) panic: 0 and post here!

So today I was sat down to dinner, when the mother in law called  and said a meteor was going to pass Earth tonight. (Typical) I suddenly froze and realised I was holding my breath and I started getting anxious, clearly ignoring the fact that she said "pass" and was immediately thinking all sorts of rubbish like "now I know why I felt stressy while cooking, not because I'd left the pasta on for too long but because I could sense that we were soon all going to die!!!!" (Yeah right) but then I quickly realised I was being silly, googled it and found that the fly-by would be completely harmless, and any anxiety that was still there turned into interest and excitement at being able to watch the live stream online 

Me: 1 Panic: 0

Now you!


----------

